# Grey's Anatomy Season 3 (Beware: Spoilers)



## Marisol (Sep 6, 2006)

Here is the promo for the new season. I can't wait for it!

This will be the official thread to discuss the new season. If you are interested in reading the previous thread, click here.

BTW, that song by The Fray is excellent!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 22, 2006)

Did anyone watch it tonight? I totally like this sho.w Who to pick.. McDreamy or McVet? I just wish McSteamy would come back... LMAO!

I liked how the episode did a flashback on how they all met. They all looked so young. Even though she isn't a fave character of mine, I felt for Addison. She was just so sad.

I really hope that this season they don't drag out Meredith picking between McDreamy or McVet. That story line would be getting a little old.

Did anyone else watch?


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 22, 2006)

I did. I heard they are going to solve mederith and mcdreamy and mc vet darma in the first three epsoides. Umm I did not like the season pemerie. They should have started with the whole danny and izzie story or put more imphasis on that. I did like Adisons' part. Im gonna be watching = )


----------



## WhitneyF (Sep 22, 2006)

The premiere was just alright. Nothing truly interesting or different from last season. Still that same old dialogue of where it sounds like they're thinking out loud and repeating words like "dark and twisty" 400 times per episode. "She's knitting." "I'm knitting." "Why are you knitting?" I thought if I heard that one more time last season I was going to claw my eyeballs out.

Now it's going to be "dark and twisty." Gag...I'm so over Meredith and her retarded character.

I do, despite my tone, really like the show. LoL...

I feel bad for Izzy but I'm really glad they're off the floor now. That angle was starting to give me a headache.

I like the fact that George didn't force himself into saying "I love you" just for the sake of making his g/f feel better. I know she wants/needs to hear it, but I'd rather it be genuine and not forced.

I don't mean to veer off topic...okay yes I do, hehe, but did anyone watch the Office premiere? HILARIOUS!


----------



## mintesa (Sep 22, 2006)

Me and my hubby are crazy right now about Greys anatomy. And Im giving my friends my disease!!! I AM SO IN TO THIS SHOW!!!! It makes me so high...

Watch this link

it makes me giggle


----------



## mehrunissa (Sep 22, 2006)

I watched it last night, and I just can't seem to get into the show. I didn't watch the first or second season, other than a couple of episodes, and it was the same deal then. I think it's the narrative that bothers me. It wants to sound deep and insightful and smart, but...falls short? They should take cues from early episodes of Everwood. That show had a brilliant narrative. Made me cry sometimes.

Anyway, I don't think I'll be watching this season either. I'll stick to ER and Scrubs for to fill my hospital drama and comedy needs.


----------



## mintesa (Sep 22, 2006)

oh im still in the middle of season 2. cant wait to finish it


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 22, 2006)

I watched and I love this show. McDreamy is a real cutie!!


----------



## macuphead (Sep 28, 2006)

i want mcdreamy all to myself, i hope she picks the vet...no i dont, i love them togeather!!!!!! of course even if she does pick him, she can never be happy, so i cant wait to see what will go wrong!


----------



## mintesa (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh Im finishing season 2, I watched the episode with the the guy who had a basuka in his body! it was soooooo exciting so we had to watch the next two! And i was so tired after it since i got so scared and emotional after the show.

I have not many episodes left.... then season 3 here i come!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 29, 2006)

Tonight's episode reminded me of why I love this show so much!

I liked that Meredith decided to "date" McDreamy and McVet. I thought the show would have gotten off too easily if she picked one or the other. I just hope that she does decide and soon.

McDreamy - I simply adored the last scene. Helloooooo McSteamy! He is freaking hot! The way Derek reacted was great.

George and Callie - what a great couple! I love how he was trying to flirt with the other nurse and almost hit her with a dart. What a cute dork!

Izzie - yay! She is coming back!

Alex - damn... that boy gets some play almost every other episode. At least he used his "powers" for good and not evil.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 29, 2006)

Ah man did u McSteamy's body


----------



## WhitneyF (Sep 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tonight's episode reminded me of why I love this show so much!
I liked that Meredith decided to "date" McDreamy and McVet. I thought the show would have gotten off too easily if she picked one or the other. I just hope that she does decide and soon.

McDreamy - I simply adored the last scene. Helloooooo McSteamy! He is freaking hot! The way Derek reacted was great.

George and Callie - what a great couple! I love how he was trying to flirt with the other nurse and almost hit her with a dart. What a cute dork!

Izzie - yay! She is coming back!

Alex - damn... that boy gets some play almost every other episode. At least he used his "powers" for good and not evil.

I thought of you last night when I was watching the show because I remembered you said you wanted to see McSteamy back. You got your wish! yay!!! haha...


----------



## Marisol (Sep 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought of you last night when I was watching the show because I remembered you said you wanted to see McSteamy back. You got your wish! yay!!! haha... Here is my next wish... I want McSteamy at my house. 

Did you enjoy the show?


----------



## SwtValina (Sep 30, 2006)

Honestly, I don't think Derek (McDreamy) is that great but I am in LOOOVE with ALex! He is so damn HOT! I wasnt too thrilled about what he did at the bar with the terminal patient though.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SwtValina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Honestly, I don't think Derek (McDreamy) is that great but I am in LOOOVE with ALex! He is so damn HOT! I wasnt too thrilled about what he did at the bar with the terminal patient though. He gave her something to live for... that is the way I thought about it.


----------



## WhitneyF (Sep 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is my next wish... I want McSteamy at my house. 

Did you enjoy the show?

LoL...that would be pretty nice to see McSteamy walk out of your bathroom! He was looking mighty saucy....




But yes, I enjoyed last night's show a lot more than I did the premiere. And I liked the fact that Meredith decided to date both of them, it was a clever move.

I'm such an idiot though that I didn't even realize Alex had slept with that patient! I had to ask my mom what was going on...


----------



## Marisol (Oct 6, 2006)

Too many hot guys on one show. McDreamy, McSteamy, McVet and Alex. OMG! I keep crushing more and more on Alex. I just love how they are developing his character. I really hope that he and Izzie hook up. I think that they compliment each other really well.

I thought that the opening scene was great! I would trade with Meredith in a minute.... LMAO! I really liked how she put herself first and told them that she wanted to be treated like a lady.

I thought that Christina was a total jerk with Burke. She is selfish - always thinking of herself. I knew she would redeem herself but I don't see that relationship lasting.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 6, 2006)

So that's McSteamy! LMAO! I didn't watch last night since we didn't get cable installed until today, and we couldn't even get local channels! I've watched the first two episodes though


----------



## mintesa (Oct 6, 2006)

I finally made it to the last show of season 2.

OH I got so angry at christina!!!!!!!!!! Poor Burke, he is THE PERFECT GUY EVER, and she treats him like shit. I would so trade being her so I can be with Burke, plus his body





I got shocked when Merideth and Sheperd did it again! Why did she do that!!! What are the two doing anyway!!!!!!! Why dont they just start together, this is all sooooo messy......

I cried when Danny died, and Izzie was just laying there in his bed.... damn, that was so sad. At first when she cut the cable and got psycho, i thought she was psycho. But then I thought again, and I would do the same for my love... I would get psycho too.

Ok cant wait to start season 3 tonight!!!!!!

GOD I so love this show!!!!!





I watched season 3 ep1.... I loved this episode.

Im a little dissappointed that George didnt say I love you back yet.

The scene where Meredith was a little girl in the Horsey Wheel and her mom crying after the Chief was also so sad....

Waaa and this episode was just so sad...... Also Christina crying that she doesnt want Burke to die.

So before I went to bed I watched S3E2, one more eppy left until im as far as you guys....

The ending was really funny..... when george run into the chief and his GF.

Ohoh, i wounder how the dating will go for Merideth...

I totally didn't see it comming that MacSteamy was at Addison's place, that ended really cool.

I think that Addison and George's girl are the prettiest in the show. What you guys think?


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 13, 2006)

OMG!!!! LOVED yesterday's episode!!!!!

and... we're back to the whole romantic entanglement of McDreamy and Meredith!!!! Why can't they just be happy together?!?!?!?!

and holy cow!!! what an ending!!!! (the check!)


----------



## mintesa (Oct 14, 2006)

I wished she choose the Vet, now its back to Mc Dreamy again! The ending was pretty good. I dont like george anymore... I wouldnt want him as BF.


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't know... the vet is a sweet guy... but I had a feeling that Meredith would choose McDreamy. I have a soft spot for him anyway! lol!

yeah I'm not too happy with George either this season. Callie is so cute! (wonder if she really followed through with McSteamy?!?!?)


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 15, 2006)

Awwrrrrr Man I totally agree with the 3 above users. It so anoying. Mc steamy and Adddison could have gotten togther. Merdeth could have kept it cool and MC dreamy did not need to give up and now cause even more drama. And mc steamy and callie arggh now what is george going to do. What an idiot she was hot. Arwww why just why


----------



## mintesa (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah I agree callie was so hot! George will never find another hottie like that... he is reresenting the dumass men right now... grrrrrrrr


----------



## Marisol (Oct 15, 2006)

Go Callie! Go Callie! It's your birthday! Go Callie!


----------



## Lia (Oct 15, 2006)

She got lucky with McSteamy? (i didn't watch the episode)... Cool!


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She got lucky with McSteamy? (i didn't watch the episode)... Cool! towards the end of the episode, McSteamy came into the bar, and then Callie was "McSteamy, right?" and then they started talking, and he offered to buy her a drink, and she finished hers, got up, and said, "You could have it delivered to my room, I'm going to bed." McSteamy just sat at the bar... then Callie turns around, and said something like, "Are you coming?" And he got up!!!!!
Can't wait to see if it happened!!!!! part of me is like, you go girl! but other part of me wishes it didn't happen because you know how he is



and she wants relationship, not just a good time.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Go Callie! Go Callie! It's your birthday! Go Callie!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2.../ATT352210.gif


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 16, 2006)

I think at this point she is looking for a good time.

I would like to see McSteamy and Addison hook up for good.

I couldn't choose for Mer between McVet (who I really like and is so nice) or McDreamy (who heats up the screen with Meredith).

I can't wait for Thursday!


----------



## MrsLT (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so happy that she let McVet go cause I love her with Derek. I was so pissed at George. He keeps dropping Callie to tend to Meridith and Izzie. I don't think that they would do the same for him. If they were real friends they would tell him to get a clue. At first I thought him and Callie were cute together, but now she is too hot for him.

I also want Addison to just be with McSteamy. She screwed up majorly and then threw salt on it by making a transcontinental booty call. Alex I love.

Izzie: though I know this show takes place almost in real time (for example, 1 episode is like 3-7 days, says Shonda Rhimes, the writer, creator, producer) But Izzie is taking baby steps snapping out of it. I Frankly, it's getting kind of boring but I did like the ending of the last ep. I guess I just miss the old Izzie. I think ALex will help her recover.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 20, 2006)

This episode was great. I was really glad that they aren't putting Meredith and McDreamy back together so fast. Not every relationship is that simple. Who is he hooking up with next week?

The whole thing with the piercing was cracking me up. I would die if I ever saw my parents getting it on. Even thinking about it makes me


----------



## MrsLT (Oct 20, 2006)

Man I missed it so i'll have to watch on Friday. (the rerun comes on here every Friday, I hear it was goooood!!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh and what a great episode it was!!!!

Callie got it on with McSteamy!!!! Muhahahaha!!!!!

I'm not too thrilled with most of the characters so far this season, except for bailey! She is one strong lady and I love her even more with each episode.

Really bad timing for Meredith to tell McDreamy about dumping McVet...

I felt bad, but oh well, the drama shall continue!

(OMG, can't wait to see what happens b/w those two... the next week's preview was quite devastating to me)


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 23, 2006)

Being a retired nurse of 22 years, I swore I wan't going to watch another medical show, but I started at the end of season 2 with the buy with the bazooka in his stomach. There was nothing else on so I thought I'd give it a chance.From that point I was hooked. I never miss it.


----------



## mintesa (Oct 23, 2006)

lol, the pierced parents was so funny. And it also made Merideth think twice.

Izzy is getting on my nerves though.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyone watching? I thought the camping trip was funny. McDreamy is McWhiny though. Part of me doesn't like that they are back together... sort of.

I love McSteamy though. Yummy!

The whole storyline with the pregnant couple was so sad.


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 12, 2006)

The pregnant couple made me cry, I thought it was so sad, but I loved how Addison and Callie worked together on that. This was such a great episode and gave the charaacters more depth. Again...I can't wait for next week.


----------



## mintesa (Nov 12, 2006)

yes the pregnant couple was so sad.

i didnt like how quick grey and McDreamy got back together. Not very realistic. but I cant wait for the next episode. so far burke and christina are my favorite couple.


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 12, 2006)

it was really sad to see the couple... and I was thrilled to see more character development for callie and addison.

oh god, the camping trip was just hilarious!!! not to mention george and alex in a ***** slap fight!!!!





I agree that Meredith and Derrick got together so fast, but you know that means there will be some unfinished probs and crap coming up soon!!! more drama!!!

I'm so relieved that Meredith didn't get involved with McSteamy, 'cause then she would have been DONE with McDreamy for good.


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 12, 2006)

I too, just discovered that Grey's reruns on Friday nights, so I've missed 2 episodes. I think it was episode 2 and 3. The full episodes are available on ABC's website, so I might have to check them out tonight. I'm finally beginning to get in a normal pattern at the new place.

I absolutely love everything about Grey's. I love all the characters...even Addison. Christina ROCKS. I don't hate Meredith in the slightest bit, though I've found that MANY people can't stand her.

I can't wait until next weeks episode.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 17, 2007)

OMG, I really loved this week's episode!!!

Izzy came through and was the rock star! lol!

I don't know what to think about the ending though, I hate one of those "I'm dead and about to go through the tunnel" type of scenes. but I was so ecstatic to see the bomb squad guy (hawt!) and denny!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Feb 21, 2007)

I have totally missed all the other episodes




after Cristina told Burke's secret

Whats happeaning with Merdeth now a days? I know Callie and George got married. Whats happeaning with Cristina ? Whats happening with Bailey. OHooo I wanna know.


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't know if this has already been posted (I'm too lazy to look through the entire thread), but you can watch episodes on ABC's website. I'm not for sure if you can watch the entire season or just the most recently aired episode.


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *oobladi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know if this has already been posted (I'm too lazy to look through the entire thread), but you can watch episodes on ABC's website. I'm not for sure if you can watch the entire season or just the most recently aired episode. I think it depends on their mood on how much you can watch. Sometimes I go on there to watch Ugly Betty and/or Desperate Housewives, and you can watch the full season of select shows, and other times it's just the last 3-4 episodes.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 22, 2007)

I am just patiently waiting on tommorrow. I have been having anxiety attacks, because I want to know if Meridith is going to be dead for good or not.


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it depends on their mood on how much you can watch. Sometimes I go on there to watch Ugly Betty and/or Desperate Housewives, and you can watch the full season of select shows, and other times it's just the last 3-4 episodes. Well that stinks! I had to watched a few episodes online because our cable service was having a whizzing match with the company that broadcasts ABC to them. So we went without ABC for a month.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Feb 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am just patiently waiting on tommorrow. I have been having anxiety attacks, because I want to know if Meridith is going to be dead for good or not.


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am just patiently waiting on tommorrow. I have been having anxiety attacks, because I want to know if Meridith is going to be dead for good or not. Well they can't kill her off, they'd have to rename the show.


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't think she does... The next episode is titled "Some Kind if Miracle." I think she's gonna make it... Or, they could do something like how they do Desperate Housewives, and she still narrates... Except, that wouldn't be exciting at all!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't know how I feel about episodes like that, where she's in like a dream-like state and talking to dead ones? (I guess sort of like she's in the tunnel and sees the light, will she or won't she)

I liked the bomb squad guy and Denny, so it'd be cool to watch them again anyways.

there was one episode in nip/tuck where Julia was in surgery unconscious and they had her and the crazy therapist lady evaluate her life and how it would have been if she married the other guy and it was SO stupid. I hope tomorrow's episode doesn't end up as one of those.

on a side note, it was interesting how Meredith always experiences or feels something, like a premonition, and it happens.

Like that home-made bomb episode, she said she felt like she was going to die, and she had that dream with McDreamy, and she ended up holding the bomb in that guy's chest.

This past couple of episodes, she was lying down in the tub, feeling like she was drowning, and she did fall in the water and now she might die. and another funny but cool thing was how McDreamy pulled her out of the tub that morning, and pulled her out of the water and rescued her.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't think she does... The next episode is titled "Some Kind if Miracle." I think she's gonna make it... Or, they could do something like how they do Desperate Housewives, and she still narrates... Except, that wouldn't be exciting at all! very true!
just a quick FYI: the episode from last week comes on before the new episode for anyone that missed it last week.


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 23, 2007)

Last nights episode was pretty good.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 19, 2007)

Seriously.... George &amp; Izzie? Seriously?


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Seriously.... George &amp; Izzie? Seriously? Ack! I know!!!when they were sitting on the floor, drinking that whole bottle, i KNEW something like that would happen! now we wait and see if it was a mistake, or they actually have feelings for each other... poor Callie!!!


----------



## christina8386 (May 1, 2007)

Damn we're only on season 2 in the UK, I love Mc Dreamy, MMMMmmmm


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (May 18, 2007)

Aghhh the season finale was agghhh more drama so much more drama. For next season.


----------



## Aprill (May 18, 2007)

Man, i dont want to even talk about Grey's Anatomy, that finale left me pissed off


----------



## Makeup-aholic (May 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Man, i dont want to even talk about Grey's Anatomy, that finale left me pissed off Me 2.So did Meredith brake up with Mc Dreamy or whats going on??


----------



## Aprill (May 18, 2007)

see, that's what I dont know, and where did Dr. burke go? Where is the gay boy going?n


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2007)

Same here. Will there be a love triangle between Derek/Meredith/Lexi?


----------



## Aprill (May 19, 2007)

OOOh!!! Thank you Marisol, that's who that chick was. Gosh!


----------



## CellyCell (May 19, 2007)

I know... it was really retarded. REALLY lame ending.

This season has put me off. The whole spin-off w/ Addison is just a dumb, dumb move. Having George &amp; Callie married was dumb &amp; Izzy all of a sudden falling in love w/ George is dumb and desperate move. (Even tho I wouldve loved it earlier on before he got w/ Callie).

Burke leaving Christina at the altar was dumb.

Mcdreamy's issue w/ Meredith is dumb. Ugh.

The only plot that was more interesting was Alex and the Mask chick.

And everyone around Meredith is dying... ugh, and her sis is coming into the picture now. I swear Ive seen that actress in about 40 different shows already... all that got canceled.

Ugh. Im just really fustrated w/ this season. I liked it when they had 1 big event happen per season. But this one its like - 10 people die, 40 get married, all of them cheat, a big explosion or more happens. Ridiculous. They need to step up their game or Imma stop watching like how I stopped watching Desperate Housewives after their show got ridiculous stupid.

Sorry... had to vent! Haha.


----------



## lynnda (May 19, 2007)

I didn't like anything about the finale either! It makes me not want to watch next season. (Though I probably will) I am not excited about it at all!


----------

